# Just finished up a Watch Display, and a Coffee Table



## whitewaterjay (Mar 9, 2017)

The Coffee table is live edge black walnut, and the watch display is curly maple with walnut accents. The maple had some really great figure and made me smile when i put on that first coat of finish.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 9, 2017)

Put a couple watches on it so we can see it in all it's glory!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Mar 9, 2017)

Very nice! Love the table, and the maple in that watch stand is something else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks guys, only had 1 watch with me when I was taking some pictures really quick earlier before kid duty kicked in.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2017)

Beautiful pieces both, but that table is outstanding! Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 10, 2017)

Very nice work Jason!


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 10, 2017)

Really nice!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 11, 2017)

Fantastic work Jay! I love that table.


----------



## onhillww (Mar 18, 2017)

BTW - Your welcome


----------



## Chet Grant (Mar 22, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## whitewaterjay (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for the design idea @onhillww I'm not much for using others designs, but my customer came to me with an image of your stuff off pintrest and I made it a little larger dimensions than the one they sent and did the custom wood burning, but your design was great and certainly was the inspiration for what I did with that display. I hope that doesn't upset you. I just was trying to fulfill the request of my customer.

Jason


----------



## onhillww (Mar 25, 2017)

No problemo; imitation is the highest form of flattery. That said I work hard to develop unique functional designs and since my woodworking augments my income since I developed a minor disability I am always alert to "cloners". Yours was nicely done, hopefully your client was happy with it.


----------



## whitewaterjay (Mar 25, 2017)

Ok, good deal. I took a bath on it material and labor wise for what he could afford anyway. Theres a decent amount of glue up and routing time in one of those, plus i was using all rough cut lumber, so getting everything square eats time.

Jason


----------



## onhillww (Mar 25, 2017)

All my projects start with rough cut as well so yes there is quite a bit of prep work while shaping the arms to the profile I now use is very time consuming. BTW - I really like your table


----------

